

[2002] Distel: Distributed Emacs Lisp - swah
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19746944/distel-3.1.pdf

======
jonjacky
Pertinent recent project: pie, "Emacs written in Erlang", "Text is stored as a
tree of binaries ... Buffers are small servers"

[https://github.com/5HT/pie](https://github.com/5HT/pie)

